# org mode



## balanga (Mar 27, 2021)

Never heard of org mode until yesterday, but it seems like a neat way of organising/documenting life, the universe and everything...

Does anyone have any opinions about it? Is it worth spending any time learning it?


----------



## ccammack (Mar 28, 2021)

I have used the basic features of org in doom-emacs for a couple of years and I like it a lot. I now have a long list of things I'd like to configure to suit my own workflow, so I'm slowly learning elisp and the API. Developing one's own emacs configuration is a long-term project, so one has to accept that as part of the deal. I like it well enough to continue, although I expect to be yak-shaving that configuration forever.

I think the easiest way to get a quick idea of the fundamental features is to watch Rainer König's org-mode tutorial videos. After that, you'll understand enough to begin using an org-file as a fancy text file for basic task tracking, which might be enough, depending on what you need. On the other hand, the most comprehensive workflow example I've seen is described here, and a quick skim of that page will show how much configuration is required to implement it.

Traditionally, people created their own emacs configs from scratch, but I think the starter configs like doom are a nicer entry point. I have also used spacemacs, but doom has worked much better for me. There are several other starter configs out there also.

You might also consider taskwarrior and its other alternatives before diving all the way into emacs and org.

Good luck with your new hobby!


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 28, 2021)

I also use org2blog to write into my WordPress. Much better than the awful Gutenberg editor.


----------



## Son of a Beastie (Mar 28, 2021)

Cthulhux said:


> I also use org2blog to write into my WordPress. Much better than the awful Gutenberg editor.


Why not just install the Classic WP plugin? That would be more secure. I always disable XMLRPC in WordPress installs


----------



## Cthulhux (Mar 28, 2021)

Because Automattic had already said that Classic Editor will be phased out at some point.


----------



## ppbitb (Mar 28, 2021)

balanga said:


> Never heard of org mode until yesterday, but it seems like a neat way of organising/documenting life, the universe and everything...
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions about it? Is it worth spending any time learning it?



This is necessarily a personal answer.

I have known about org mode for probably 10 years. I have used it for ~7 of those years (stopped 3 years back).
I find it feature-ful, well documented, customizable.

What value did it provide _me_? Entertainment, something to nerd about, something to explore. 
Do I have a highly personal workflow for which I needed such flexible tool: no. 
Did I become more productive thanks to org-mode: not at all, if anything it hurt my productivity.

So, what are your goals?


----------



## tuxador (Mar 28, 2021)

Org-mode is exactly that thing that one wished he knew about it 10 years before.
I started to take interest in org-mode after 2 years writing pandoc markdown. I was not satisfied with this later because of inconsistent and imprévisible rendering of tags.


----------



## fraxamo (Mar 29, 2021)

balanga said:


> Does anyone have any opinions about it? Is it worth spending any time learning it?


You could try lurking on the Org Mode subreddit for a while to get a feel for the software and what people use it for.


----------

